# Forgot to say HI!



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome!!!

I started boarding at 21 .... 16 is def not a late start if you ask me. And I tore my ACL and broke my meniscus. ligaments suck 

See you around teh forums.

Happy early birthday and congratulation on your wedding <3


----------

